# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  مزاياي استفاده از شيرپوينت به جاي اتوماسيون اداري

## qqq2qqq

سلام
تو يه اداره اي كه اتوماسيون نصب و اجرا هست
آيا شيرپوينت ميتونه كمكي كنه ؟ و لطفا مزاياش رو بگين

تشكر فراوان

----------


## shmata

> سلام
> تو يه اداره اي كه اتوماسيون نصب و اجرا هست
> آيا شيرپوينت ميتونه كمكي كنه ؟ و لطفا مزاياش رو بگين
> 
> تشكر فراوان


اینکه میتونه کمکی بکنه بستگی به اندازه سازمان و اهداف و ماموریت هاش دارد 
امکان پیاده سازی نرم افزار مکاتبات اداری یکی از امکانات شیرپوینته شما با استفاده از شیرپوینت میتونید امکاناتی مثله مدیریت پروژه - کارتابل کارمندان - فرم ها و فرآیندها مثل مرخصی ها و... - BI و یکپارچه سازی سازمان - عدم نیاز به استفاده از نرم افزارهای جزیره ای - امکانات social - سایت و ... در سازمان تون پیاده سازی کنید .

----------

